# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Please help me (newbie here) - finally got my results...

## ioshic

Hi everyone,I am Riccardo from Italy, 35 years old.Trying to find out more about my family has been quite an interesting idea circulating in my mind for the pastfew years or so.Well, to make things short, I did the full 111 markers test STR / SNP at FTDNA,and the result is rather obscure...We can trace our family's past until 1580, when it's known they were settled in the city of Parma in Northern Italy (coming from Spain.. or so it's a circulating voice in our family)After a few years, they moved in the Rome area, where we still are to this day.Considering what interests me the most, the Y Chromosome, it says the Haplogroup is T M70.After joining in the T Haplogroup project in FTDNA, the result of my DNA is at the very bottom, in an uncoloured (and still "Predicted?")area, named --- "Gamma-9-X Predicted L131+"The other 2 guys from that list is, one from Spain and one from Kuwait.Could someone please help me understanding my father's Y Chromosome background?Thank you so much!p.s. [...the composition of my Autosomal DNA (that, IIUC, should be also considering my mother's side?) shows:- 71 European (Southeast Europe 49% + West and Centr. 18% + British Isles 4%)- 20% Middle Eastern (16% Asia minor + 4% West Middle East)- 8% of Sephardic Jews (settled in Spain)- less than 2% Eastern Europe (maybe noise)...]

----------


## Sile

> Hi everyone,I am Riccardo from Italy, 35 years old.Trying to find out more about my family has been quite an interesting idea circulating in my mind for the pastfew years or so.Well, to make things short, I did the full 111 markers test STR / SNP at FTDNA,and the result is rather obscure...We can trace our family's past until 1580, when it's known they were settled in the city of Parma in Northern Italy (coming from Spain.. or so it's a circulating voice in our family)After a few years, they moved in the Rome area, where we still are to this day.Considering what interests me the most, the Y Chromosome, it says the Haplogroup is T M70.After joining in the T Haplogroup project in FTDNA, the result of my DNA is at the very bottom, in an uncoloured (and still "Predicted?")area, named --- "Gamma-9-X Predicted L131+"The other 2 guys from that list is, one from Spain and one from Kuwait.Could someone please help me understanding my father's Y Chromosome background?Thank you so much!p.s. [...the composition of my Autosomal DNA (that, IIUC, should be also considering my mother's side?) shows:- 71 European (Southeast Europe 49% + West and Centr. 18% + British Isles 4%)- 20% Middle Eastern (16% Asia minor + 4% West Middle East)- 8% of Sephardic Jews (settled in Spain)- less than 2% Eastern Europe (maybe noise)...]


hi

i do not see you in the T project

is your kit# 154667 ?

or are you under this label
Gamma-1-Z T-L131 Unmatched - L446 and CTS11984 recommended

----------


## Maciamo

T-L131 is also known as T1a2. However that is not very useful. Didn't you get a deeper subclade assignment from FTDNA?

----------


## Sile

Hi Riccardo 

I worked out who you are 

*Gamma-9-X Predicted L131+

640824*
*Cristoforo Iacobini b. 1599
*
* T-M70*



You match with a Spaniard and an Austrian ...........there is no Kuwaiti

Ftdna Hap tree should show you more SNP that you have possitive

My guess is you belong to the *T1a2b tree* because if you where in the T1a2a -L446 group, Gareth would have marked you in that group .............When I first joined the Project , He ( Gareth ) marked me a "possible L446" without me testing for it , this was in 2012/13

----------


## ioshic

Hi guys, yes, that's me, and our oldest ancestor we can track down.
Now grouped with a guy from Poland and another one from Spain... this is interesting but still so obscure at 37 markers. I am 
at the end of that list.

Still very very confused about it all.
Does the "predicted" thing means there isn't still a confirmation on that "sub clade" (sorry for wrong terminology anyway).?

----------


## Sile

> Hi guys, yes, that's me, and our oldest ancestor we can track down.
> Now grouped with a guy from Poland and another one from Spain... this is interesting but still so obscure at 37 markers. I am 
> at the end of that list.
> 
> Still very very confused about it all.
> Does the "predicted" thing means there isn't still a confirmation on that "sub clade" (sorry for wrong terminology anyway).?


go into ftdna , then the y-dna ..............then click Download SNPs as CSV

into excel and check which are stated true

----------

